# Gregory and Peony



## Wendy (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's my baby with my one and only peony.


----------



## nikv (Jun 30, 2009)

Is Gregory guarding the flower? It appears so. :clap:


----------



## Elena (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh my word, that's just beyond adorable. I love your Gregory (and peonies are my favourite non-orchid flowers) :smitten:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2009)

Indeed! Gregory, guardian of the peony!! Great cat!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2009)

Too cute.


----------

